# Find New Customers Prospecting Door to Door



## merchmonster (Apr 6, 2015)

Prospecting shouldn't be scary or difficult! There's tons of opportunities right in front of you. I made a quick video to show you how we fill our sales pipeline with new prospects simply by walking around and saying hello.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUcvk_j4_wA


----------



## orangejuiced (May 10, 2018)

nice vid, door to door is def tough, but can also payoff


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Nothing beats Cold Calling. That is how we built our biz. If you can't do that then you should go to work for someone and not own a biz.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

I love doing business with those who are out there hustling.
You walked past all the 'No Solicitation' signs and took care of business.
Keep grinding and you make your own pathway to success.


----------



## hopestudio (Jan 18, 2019)

This is great!!
Thank you MerchMonster~
I will share this with everyone at my office.
You're giving Hope Foundation HOPE!


----------



## alexpk (Mar 14, 2019)

nice one, it's helpful for me.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

I find it interesting that one who sells decorated apparel and promo items walks in cold calling with a plain black shirt. If you do not wear what you sell I would not give you the time of day.


----------



## lucycarter (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello, 
I watch your video and you have nicely show the way to market your product by a simple Hello. However i would also like to suggest some other measures to promote your product like using flyers, newspaper advertising, promotional products.


----------

